# Craftsman 32cc leaf blower



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 32cc leaf blower that runs for about 10 seconds then dies. I rebuilt the carburetor, replaced fuel lines, and checked to make sure the muffler wasn't clogged. It seems like its a fuel issue but I cant seem to pin-point it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If the spark plug is directly out the front, toward the blower pipe, then check to see if the cylinder is loose. Have seen numerous Crafts. / Poulan ones experience that. Try to wiggle the spark plug side to side, look to see if the air cleaner moves at same time. Else, tell us if choke helps save it from stalling.


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

Spark plug is not loose. I was wondering if the gas filter is bad. It is one of the cylindrical stone/ceramic filters. When I press the primer bulb it doesn't deflate quickly. It seems like when I prime the fuel into the carburetor it burns that fuel then dies. Is there a way to tell if the filter has gone bad?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Most of the time the filters fall apart before the clog up, unless your using a rusting metal gas can, I very rarely see them clog up and I doubt that is your problem.

Are you sure you have the fuel lines routed correctly? If your primer bulb is not retracting fast enough you may have an issue with one of the diaphragms in the carburetor.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If the primer returns slow, then like Justin says the carb is most likely the issue. That's a small engine with very small passageways in the carb, and it doesn't take much gum/scale/corrosion to clog 'em up. Price a new carb. online. Get the numbers off the carb. and google them. P.S. Wasn't talking about the spark plug being loose, was saying to wiggle the plug side to side to see if the cylinder moves. Like I said, I've seen a good number of them come loose, which allows a vacuum leak which is in essence an intake leak.


----------

